# new trac comin to n.c.



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

Cannonball speedway is coming soon to charlotte,under construction now.mor details when done


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Ron :wave:
What scale track, if you can divulge that info? Inquieing minds wanna know.  I'm in Charlotte (actually at CMS) several times a year. Keep us posted.

Larry


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I heard it was going to be HO. Stay tuned for more.....

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
W-S, NC


----------



## CRC74Z/28 (May 14, 2009)

*NC race tracks*

I really need to get out to some of the local NC tracks. I've never witnessed an official slot car race. Any AFX racing happening or mainly T-jets?

Chris


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

CRC74Z/28 said:


> I really need to get out to some of the local NC tracks. I've never witnessed an official slot car race. Any AFX racing happening or mainly T-jets?
> 
> Chris


chris were are you located we are in charleston sc we race a tracks monthly with souther sportsman from sc to wv and every where in between and weekly here in charleston
we race t-jet and jl/aw mainly but we do run other classes


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi _*mahorsc*_
How do I find out more about this series? And where do you race at (shop, someones home?) in charleston? I'm in Daytona FL. thats alittle over 4 1/2 hours away, if my memory serves. My wife also races, and we would love to come up sometime and check it out. LMK.


Larry


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

we race at the racers homes we have 9 tracks between us 1 tko and 1 on the way 1 max 5 tomy and 1 1/32 we race every sunday here just let me know when you are coming and i will let everyone know
the southern sportsman is at yahoo groups send me you email i will send you an invite 
our group as a web site also www.lchors.yolasite.com
this is also is the site for the MONSTERS OF THE SOUTH race may 1 &2 2010
[email protected]
thanks kevin


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Kevin
Thanks for the info! When things calm down some here in daytona (BikeWeeks starts this friday the 26th) I'll email ya to see when we could come up and check ya out! I wish we had something like this here near Daytona. Everyone around here loves the big buck magnet cars. 

Larry


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Chris(CRC74Z/28),
The HO Slot Car Club of North Carolina is about to start it's 2010 racing season. We'll be running a Novice entry/level class, a class for SRT's, and a Super Stock class. We may also have a T-Jet only event this Spring. In addition, we'll be holding another Enduro event here on my big road course, probably in May. I'll be posting all the information in the next day or two, so stay tuned.......
You(and anyone else) may also e-mail me directly at [email protected]

Bob Weichbrodt
Rawafx
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

the new trac is four lane road course,named after my all time favorite movie ,cannonball 500 speedway, tables framed and up.. trac is under way being laid down,plan on running a lit of everythingt jets,srts ,afx,whay ever anyone wants to run,track will have nascar t jet class, an outlaw run what ya brong class. an a main canam and indy car classes,still up in the air,need imput and feed back. trac will be lighted.maybe have to many classes in mind,may have to run different classes at different times, all are welcome. will set a date for grand opening when trac is completed. thanks ron


----------



## Ron Walker (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry it took so long for me to reply,i had a fatal computor crash here at the house. got new computor so i ll be on here with up daes more often. Bob i need you to e mail me your number again,kevin you too, both lost in computor crash


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Ron,
I'll send all my info when I get home tonight, unless my Scale Auto order comes, then I may be a little "busy", LOL! Just kidding, I'll send it tonight.

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## dots36 (Sep 25, 2007)

I"m having built a new 4x8 max trax 4 lane with the track mate lap timing system. I live in Greenville SC. Dave's Modeling Engineering in NY is building all the electronics. I expect to have this completed within 1 month. The track will be shipping in the next 10 days with the electronics following shortly afterward.Hopefully we may be able to add my track in the running here in the near future. Who can I contact about this.


----------



## mahorsc (Mar 26, 2008)

dots36 said:


> I"m having built a new 4x8 max trax 4 lane with the track mate lap timing system. I live in Greenville SC. Dave's Modeling Engineering in NY is building all the electronics. I expect to have this completed within 1 month. The track will be shipping in the next 10 days with the electronics following shortly afterward.Hopefully we may be able to add my track in the running here in the near future. Who can I contact about this.


lets us know when you are up and running or if you need help setting up and maybe a few of us ca make a trip up and see ya and show you what we run here in the south
kevin


----------

